
Tango: Distributed Data Structures Over a Shared Log - mad44
http://muratbuffalo.blogspot.com/2014/09/paper-summary-tango-distributed-data.html
======
agazso
It's nice, too bad it's not open source.

~~~
nemothekid
The paper is available for access for free -
[http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=2522732](http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=2522732)

Anyone can implement the paper and then open source that - from the way the
article is worded there might not be a stable/production ready version of
Tango in the wild yet.

